# Gander Mountain in Niles closing everything 60% off



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

I had to take my wife to Target and stopped at Gander store. Everything in the store is at least 60% off. Plenty of fishing items and a great price. Also on way to restroom saw guns and ammo. They do have some trolling stuff like dipsy and mini and large boards. I might go back tomorrow and decide on pliers normally $35 and braid and other line specials.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

I heard Joe Bell, spokesman for the Cafaro Corporation in TV last week and he hinted that they are already talking to another outdoor retailer about moving in. I hope it's true. 

Is there much left in the way of rods and reels?


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

I saw over 15 rods or more never heard of the name. I didn't see any reels. I try to avoid those items, since I have many spinning outfits. Hooks, plastics, jigs, spinners, etc.
I hope your right about another outdoor retailer.


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

stormfront said:


> I heard Joe Bell, spokesman for the Cafaro Corporation in TV last week and he hinted that they are already talking to another outdoor retailer about moving in. I hope it's true.
> 
> Is there much left in the way of rods and reels?



I would love to see Cabela's or BPS move into the building. I hear Academy stores are pretty good but I think our area is too far away from their other locations.
Love or hate Gander, I think all us sportsman were better off having both the Niles and Mentor stores open. Personally, I think the stores were better when they were Gander Mountain before that D bag La-moan-ass guy took them over. 

Over the years I got tons of great deals on stuff when it was the original Gander Mtn. Not that they had everything in the world. But they always had a very good selection of basic outdoor stuff.

Just sitting her thinking if I need something really quick there is now no place within reasonable driving distance anymore. Kinda sucks..


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

I will miss Gander as well, I often make trips to family in Cleveland and enjoyed stopping at the Gander Mountain right at Twinsburg exit. I have to make trips for my son to Jacobs Hospital and Cabelas is less than a mile away. I also agree about Academy who has a store located near my daughter in Greenville, South Carolina.


----------



## dexterm16 (Feb 26, 2008)

It is very picked over . There are things there but it is disorganized and you have to really look through junk to find anything to consider buying . Some tackle left but most rods and reels are gone. No hunting gear . Some ammo. Store has been on clearance for a couple weeks now so it’s all gone over 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dexterm16 (Feb 26, 2008)

I agree . I miss gander mountain and Cabelas is a joke. Very few places locally anymore that I can run To in a pinch . I hate what this online shopping culture has done to stores like gander mountain and even dicks sporting goods. Dicks has pulled most outdoors departments from their stores and it frustrates me as an outdoorsman 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

I was their couple days ago and at that time still some good tackle choices. I am some of the stuff wil turn up on Ebay or flea market.


----------



## wlleye hunter (Jul 6, 2014)

austjj said:


> I will miss Gander as well, I often make trips to family in Cleveland and enjoyed stopping at the Gander Mountain right at Twinsburg exit. I have to make trips for my son to Jacobs Hospital and Cabelas is less than a mile away. I also agree about Academy who has a store located near my daughter in Greenville, South Carolina.


The Twinsburg store has been closed for some time!


----------



## litman24 (Feb 17, 2012)

wlleye hunter said:


> The Twinsburg store has been closed for some time!


very little left....... I noticed what was still there was marked up to offset the discounts.


----------



## wlleye hunter (Jul 6, 2014)

litman24 said:


> very little left....... I noticed what was still there was marked up to offset the discounts.


same as when the Twinsburg store closed.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Was there tonight and not much left. Was able to score 4 off shore or37 boards for $80.00.

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

Went to fur fin and feather in Boardman today. Pretty good overall selection of stuff. I was proud of myself when I left without buying a thing. Didn't need anything but was in the area so I had to stop.


----------



## Whitefin (Sep 4, 2008)

80% off except for guns and ammo. Its getting really picked over but there is some fishing and clothing left. I managed to get enough Sampo ball bearing swivels to last me for the rest of my fishing days.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

do they have any good deals left on braid and mono fishing line


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

What are some of the fishing items left and did you see any Titanium pliers left?


----------



## Whitefin (Sep 4, 2008)

Line was nearly all gone Saturday. Nothing usable to me. Swivels, some jigs, hooks, plastic baits and other small tackle. There was some boating items and quite a bit of clothing. That was Saturday morning.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

I might take a drive this week, thanks for the information. I did get a good buy on Power bait shads for .88 and some others for $1.25. I like gulp but have read good reviews on the value of the Power bait, also got luck and bought few bags of Power tubes.


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

Is that place still open?


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

It is closing not sure how soon, have been doing clearance sales for several weeks


----------



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

I have been there twice in the past 2 weeks...everything is 80% off....spent $400 on about $2000 worth of gear. It was about empty when I was there last Sunday. They have to be closing soon


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

You called it. Went by today and the big flag is down. There were still some cars parked there, but it's just the wrap up crew. They are closed.


----------



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

Yea I was kinda sure it would be my last trip there....got some smokin deals for sure...I'm all set for ice fishing for about 20 years....lol


----------

